# Airlock vs rubber stopper for bulk aging



## Macuser (Apr 18, 2013)

My kit wine (Sangiovese) is in the stabilizing clearing stage and will be ready to bottle this weekend. If I want to rack it in a new carboy and bulk age it for a few months should I continue to use an airlock or should I switch to a solid stopper.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 18, 2013)

Airlock, barometric pressure changes can pop a solid bung right out of the carboy.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 18, 2013)

Not so much barometric pressure changes but pressure changes due to the expansion of alcohol at different temperature. It is especially dangerous this time of year when temps are rising in the winery etc. safer in the Fall or Winter when temps are falling. Carboys (wine) contract as temps fall, expand when temps rise.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2013)

Ditto what Mike said.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 19, 2013)

check out the waterless breathable bungs from vintable.com

cheers


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 19, 2013)

I personally like and use the S - shaped air locks


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 19, 2013)

As I have pointed out to some of the others, I use vented silicone stoppers for bulk aging. These will vent out, but let nothing in. Find them here: http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/silicone-stopper-vented.html


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2013)

I age most of my wines for 2 years and simply continue using the "gooseneck" traps with rubber stoppers. 

The trick is to keep the darn thing as full as possible, leaving as little air as possible. This drastically reduces the amount of "breathing" due to temp and barametric changes. 

Typically, I have the level around 1 inch from the top once MLF is complete.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 19, 2013)

I like the airlock method best for long term aging for the above reasons.
I also carry the waterless ones too: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_29&product_id=1216


----------



## Macuser (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 19, 2013)

*expansion in carboys but not bottles?*

I guess I don't fully understand the arguments being made. I use airlocks to bulk age rather than a solid bung because I really prefer to allow the wine degas naturally, But if there is a concern about expansion of the alcohol due to rising temperatures why is there not the same concern about expansion of the alcohol when a wine is being stored in bottles? If you are concerned that a solid bung will be expelled because of the expansion of the alcohol is that only because the bung is not as securely in place as a cork would be? And if the bung is not really tight in the carboy why is there no concern that this looseness will allow for oxidation?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone who has looked at a properly topped up bulk aging carboy long enough can fully attest to the fact that as the temps rise in a winery that the wine rises up the carboy neck. This is due to the expansion of alcohol at higher temperature. If you stick a plug (solid bung) in it you will build up pressure until something gives. Either the carboy or the bung will pop out. Why does this not happen in a corked wine. Corks breath one and two you have a MUCH smaller volume of wine to glass in a single bottle of wine vs the 30 bottles contained in a 6G carboy.


----------

